# Reassurance over frozen transfer - please !!



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello

We are getting ready to start the drugs - again !!- any time this week (AF dances welcome )

This time it is going to be a frozen transfer.

I am upset over this at the moment as the only BFP we have had is from a fresh transfer and even then we had a m/c  

I have only had BFN's from frozen transfers and this is really affecting my     and I am feeling a bit low today anyway !!

Please, please, please can people who have had BFP's from frozen embryos post their stories.  I wouldn't usually ask but need some positivity.

Thank you 

Tashja xx


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, I know how you feel, but I had a beautiful girl 3 years ago from a frozen cycle, although I did have 3 embies put in (because you could then!). I had to take progesterone jabs right up to 12 weeks, but well worth it.  she is most precious thing ever and loved so much.  Unfortunately we are on our 6th since Megan was born to no avail. Had 2 frosties put a week last Tuesday, so find out on Thursday if it has worked.  I believe you have as much chance with frozen, well I did !!!

Best of luck x


----------



## WendyC (Apr 27, 2003)

I am in the process of going through FET should be 7 Oct aslong as all goes to plan.  First scan tomorrow to check things are thickening up.  Haven't done FET before so this is all new and thankfully less intrusive thatn IVF/ICSI which is what I had before.

I would love to hear sucess stories too.

Meggiemoo bet these are the longest 2 weeks ever. Good luck  

MrsG I hope something works for you soon


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Wendy, you were lucky then to fall on 1st time?  I did, but turned out to be an ectopic.  Thought we may be content with our beautiful daughter (which of course we are), but would love a brother or sister for her, she is so desperate too for one.  Well this is our 6th attempt since Megan was born.

Saw one of the IVF programmes the other day on the telly - one couple had 12 attempts before they got a son, then 13th they got a girl so there is light at the end of the tunnel for me.

Good Luck in your cycle...


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok all this talk of 12 and 13 cycles IS NOT helping 

In fact it has just made me a whole lot worse !!!!

Please someone has to have some success stories for me and Wendy !!!!

Tashja


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Girls, I hope this helps 

I had a fresh go that failed ( even though I was given 40% chance of it working) and then from the same batch of embies we had 2 frosties put back ( 5 cell and a 7 cell) and we have twins boys ( who will soon be 1!) we were told we had 13% chance of getting pg at all on the FET go, so girls there is hope . This was my first FET too!

CJ x


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Tashja,

Sorry to hear you are feeling down and not very optimistic about a frozen transfer. After I had ICSI a couple of years ago, my ET was cancelled and all embies frozen due to slight overstimulation. 2 months later, I had an FET and was lucky enough to get a BFP!! We now have a gorgeous 21month old baby boy. I have heard lots of FET success stories so it really does work. Admittedly, I have been through a number of FETs this year with embies from the same batch which have not worked but the fact that 2 of them resulted in chemical pregnancies keeps me optimistic that eventually it will work again.

I hope this all helps you in some small way. I know it can be hard to stay positive when you have been through so much but try to stay strong. Good frosties have a really good chance of success and I hope it works out for you this time.   

_Cinderella_


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank you !!!! 

Feeling bit better today !!! 

Cinderella - Hope thigs start to pick up for you again soon !!

CJ - Those are 2 cuties you have there !!! Are you having a big 1st Birthday Party !??

Tashja xx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Tashja, you bet!  were having it over the weekend really as we have bbq and party on Sat 1st, their birthday, and on the 2nd they have there christening so we have 40 + family and friends for that. It's been exciting for a while but now the phoning is ring everyday with people asking what they want for pressie it seems that bit more real, I can't wait  , I still can't believe they are here! let-alone about to celebrate there 1st birthday .

Forgot to say last time..  with the frosties  I have heard of lots of positive stories since my FET , lets hope you will be one of the next I heard about 

Love CJ x


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Mrs G hope this reassures you about FET.  I am 13 days in my 2ww and have done a first response pregnancy test today and it is a  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am still in shock and trying not to get giddy as I don't go to the hospital until Thursday!  Haven't told my DH yet !!


----------



## Sal (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi Tashja

I have beautiful twin boys from my fresh cycle of IVF - they will be 2 in a month's time...

We had 4 embies frozen from the same cycle.  They came out of the freezer earlier this year...  Sadly only one survived the freezing / thawing process & wasn't a good grade but we had him/her transferred just in case - we got another miracle...  I am now 35 weeks pg...

I know that ours is a very 'lucky' story compared to many but the point is that FET definitely CAN work - even when the chances seem very slim.

Many many congratulations to Meggie Moo - hoping everything goes smoothly for you over the next 8 months or so.

Lots of love

Sal xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ipec (May 13, 2005)

Hi Meggie moo

Just like to send you congratulations on your BFP hope you have a happy pregnancy


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

thanks ipec, will feel better though when thursday comes, you know what I mean!!!!!


----------



## WendyC (Apr 27, 2003)

Hurrah some success stories  , 
hope you are feeling better Mrs G, 
Meggymoo that's great - I worry that they either won't survive the defrost or won't be good enough

I had my 1st scan today and ovaries very good so now still taking sniffer but also some other drug until next scan a week on wednesday.


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Wendy, you have to stay positive. I have had enough cycles to realise that one!!  Still very very early days for me, but hope is there x

I have only had one cycle that was abandoned because the embroys didn't survive, so the odds are very good for you.  If their strong they survive !  It only takes 1

I wish you every bit of luck in your cycle and hope you get the BFP you deserve x


----------



## WendyC (Apr 27, 2003)

Thank you so much meggie moo   I must be


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Wendy and Mrs G lots of luck to you!

We conceived Chloe on our 6th IVF.  After 3 fresh which failed (1 chem, 2 negs) and 2 FET's which failed (1 chem, 1 neg).  This was from a single surviving embryo which made it from day 3 to blast (but made it on day 6 instead of day 5).

FET's can and do work!

Love Sue
xxxxxxx

PS - Meggie Moo - congrats!!


----------



## Ju29 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Tashja

I had 1 attempt at IVF earlier this year which was unsuccessful and on day 10 of my first cycle of FET.  Like you I was feeling a little apprehensive about using frosties as I had read that results were not as good but you must feel more positive after reading everyone's fantastic messages on here.  I know I feel better and more positive.

Meggie moo I am so pleased for you.  I knew you were a few days ahead of me.  Many congratulations and hope you have a happy & healthy pregnancy.

Day 10 is a killer.  I so want to do a test but know it is too early - in fact have so determined not to test early I haven't got any in and am not going to buy one until next week.  Have had a few AF pains (very mild) today but I know that could be good news or bad news.

Keep smiling everyone

Love

Julie

x


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Having just a BFN from an ' ideal' situation- fab embryos, cell division, good lining, etc, I really do think that embryo selection by labs is not that exact a science and no guarantee of anything. From what I can gather from reading the many postings on this website there is just as much chance in practice of having a BFP and carrying a baby through to term from a FET than fresh, and even from lower grade embryos. I was very depressed a few days ago but having done some research I am thankful that I may have some more chances- I have 9 frozen in Barcelona- from this cycle, and that my gloom has been premature.
I think the statistics quoted on success rates are very generalist and don't prove anything, but clinics and the HFEA are required to quote them.

Special thank you to Julie for the personal emails - I found this very reassuring. Wishing you best of luck for testing and please, just forget about the pee sticks for a few more days!!

Best of luck, everyone,


roze  xx


----------



## AnnaH (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi there!

I know how you feel as I had the same misgivings back in June - I remember you from back then but my laptop broke down & I was abroad having treatment so not able to post at all - anyway...

I did get pregnant with my first FET & not only that I am expecting twins!!!

So - go for it - I wish you good luck for this cycle!

Anna
xxx


----------



## amies (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Sue, I was fascinated to read that your embie made it to blast on day 6 instead of 5 - does this mean it was a slow starter? Is there such a thing? I have posted similar question on different topic - no repiles yet -  but saw yours and thought you might know...- thank you, amies xxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi amies

Yep the embie was a slow starter but then it had to recover from being in the freezer!  I "think" there is such a thing.  I was warned at day 5 that it had only moved from 6 cell to 8 cell (at that point) and if it didn't make blast by the next day then there would be nothing to transfer.  Hope this helps?

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## freda (Apr 28, 2005)

Hiya
Wonder if you can help me. Im having FET some time next week in Spain, following endometrial scan this Friday if its thick enough.  I have 3 frosties, all frozen on day 2 (2x2cell, 1x3cell grade 2).  I wont know if they've survived thawing until the day before et, i.e. the day they are actually de-frosted.  

So, provided they have survived, they will be equivalent to 3 day embryos when they go in - is that right?

Why are some embyros developed to blast stage (what is a blast, apart from being more mature?).

Maybe its because everyone wants as short a time as possible abroad so they put them in as quickly as possible (sorry thinking aloud).  Can you enlighten me.  Would appreciate it.

best wishes
freda


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Freda

All the very best for your up and coming FET!

Yes if your embies are currently frozen at day 2 and they thaw them on the equivalent of day 2 after EC would have been on a fresh cycle and then replace them the following day they will be equivalent to day 3 embies, however you may find that they take time to recover a little bit from the freeze/thaw process so may not be equivalent to having 6-8 cells on day 3. Some embies coming out of that process may lose a cell or so.

Blastocyst is the stage prior to implantation (have a look at this link - stages 1-4) http://www.visembryo.com/baby/stage1.html . If a couple have quite a few embies the clinic may suggest blast to see which are the strongest.

Hope this helps.

Regards
Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## freda (Apr 28, 2005)

HiSueL
Thanks for your info.  I'll have a look at the website you mention.  Many congrats to you.  God I wish I was in your position.

Freda


----------



## loubielou (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Tashja
I had an FET cycle at the beginning of the year and got a BFP on Good Friday! This was my first FET cycle! I'm due on the 28th November - only 6 weeks to go!
Please have faith as miracles do happen! 
Take it easy too, during the 2ww!

Loads of luck and please let me know how you get on!

Loubielouxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

I got a BFP last week from a fresh transfer and on my 1st treatment cycle.  Unfortunately the embies died a few days later and yesterday I was told the pregnancy was no longer viable.  It was such a shock because I was doing so well and the embies were of really good quality.  We're devastated.

However, we have 7 frosties and I hope to have FET in January.  Are the chances of success the same with frozen as with fresh?  

The nurses said that some girls do better with frozen cycles and if you think about it you are not on as nearly many drugs or putting your body under all that stress with EC etc.

Soulcyster


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Soulcyster

If you read the general statistics of most clinics then FET is less likely to work than a fresh cycle. However, FET clearly does work for a lot of women and the success rates of some clinics for FET is almost the same as for fresh cycles. 
It makes sense that some women do better on FET cycles I suppose, as the drug regime for IVF can be quite stressful in itself. I certainly feel much calmer doing this FET cycle than I ever did on any of my fresh cycles.

C


----------

